# suzuki multicab , are they any good ?



## northwoods

suzuki mini trucks .
ive read they have a 660cc motor , very easy on fuel .
the model i may be interested in is a diesel , manual trans .
being such a short wheelbase ,, will they rattle your bones loose ,
on poor roads , in the province ?
any of our member have personal experience with this mini 4x4 .
thanks .


----------



## Gary D

My only experience of a multicab is going up a mountain on ******. It was 4-wheel drive an had the agility of a mountain goat. The only problem was I couldn't sit for a couple of days with a bruised butt. They appear worth the money and anyone can fix them but thay are very small a d basic.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Traffic limits speed*



northwoods said:


> suzuki mini trucks .
> ive read they have a 660cc motor , very easy on fuel .
> the model i may be interested in is a diesel , manual trans .
> being such a short wheelbase ,, will they rattle your bones loose ,
> on poor roads , in the province ?
> any of our member have personal experience with this mini 4x4 .
> thanks .


There are so many people on the road not only cars but pedi-cabs, bicycles, it's nearly a miracle if you get into 5th gear so speed will never be a factor.


----------



## Tukaram

I don't have one yet - but plan on getting one in a year or two. I do know a few people with them (locals and expats). Everyone seems to be pretty pleased with them. Four hours was my longest ride and it was fine for me. I have ridden in front & back seats, both were roomier than I thought they would be. Damn sight roomier than the back of a jeepney ha ha 

They seem fairly priced. You can't beat em on the price


----------



## northwoods

mcalleyboy said:


> There are so many people on the road not only cars but pedi-cabs, bicycles, it's nearly a miracle if you get into 5th gear so speed will never be a factor.


i myself would only consider driving in the province , ive read the posts here ,
about cano's always being at fault , should something happen .:noidea:


----------



## northwoods

Tukaram said:


> I don't have one yet - but plan on getting one in a year or two. I do know a few people with them (locals and expats). Everyone seems to be pretty pleased with them. Four hours was my longest ride and it was fine for me. I have ridden in front & back seats, both were roomier than I thought they would be. Damn sight roomier than the back of a jeepney ha ha
> 
> They seem fairly priced. You can't beat em on the price


there seems to be several models ? im trying to figure out what they are .
do you have any idea...what models are offered ?
i rented a beat up , mitsubishi crew cab , wile on palawan .
it had a small diesel with standard trans , i was very happy with the fuel consumption .


----------



## northwoods

Gary D said:


> My only experience of a multicab is going up a mountain on ******. It was 4-wheel drive an had the agility of a mountain goat. The only problem was I couldn't sit for a couple of days with a bruised butt. They appear worth the money and anyone can fix them but thay are very small a d basic.


i like the basic , aspect .
looking at the flat front end ,,,i would have a welder build a rather thick tubular bumpers - front and rear . i think in phil they are called a bull bar ?


----------



## Gary D

northwoods said:


> there seems to be several models ? im trying to figure out what they are .
> do you have any idea...what models are offered ?
> i rented a beat up , mitsubishi crew cab , wile on palawan .
> it had a small diesel with standard trans , i was very happy with the fuel consumption .


I believe they are basically built to order so get what you ask for.


----------



## fmartin_gila

Search for "minitrucktalk.com" It is a forum that I go to, it supports these little vehicles in all the different forms. Mine is a 2wd standard van, not a multivan, but a lot of the members do have the little trucks. One member, a man named Anne Sweeney who I think lives somewhere on Luzon just bought a multivan so you might join and converse with him for more specific info.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A.

*Drive yourself*



northwoods said:


> i myself would only consider driving in the province , ive read the posts here ,
> about cano's always being at fault , should something happen .:noidea:


Some of the expats mounted a video camera and once they see that it's usually game over and they leave.

Traffic in the Provincial area's can be very crowded also but you just need to learn how to drive here, it's way different, first of all you have to slow up for anything or anyone on the road no matter what, you can get into the heaviest of traffic by waiting a little while and then begin to edge in, they let you in.

Another issue is that you need to stay in your lane and at times with caution make room for oncoming cars in your lane...Lol it's the norm. If you get stuck behind a pedi-cycle or slow moving tricycle try to get around him safely because there will be many others behind you. Two lanes doesn't necessarily mean two lanes in the Provincial area's it means they park their cars, so if you get in the most dangerous lane here it's called the "Slow Lane" get ready to stop, because someone may be selling items or they parked the vehicle... or there could be an electrical pole in the center of the road...still laughing, we have to drive slowly, let the nuts go around you.

And another good idea is to get real insurance coverage through your bank, I haven't done this yet but I just might do it. 

We are Westerners from some of the most successful countries in the world and we can't drive ourselves? We no longer remember how to wash dishes or clothes and yet we were able to perform these functions before we retired to the Philippines, it's pressure from in-laws or other's that want jobs, they just come into your lives and try take over and they are very successful at moving into your wallet. Been there done that.


----------



## JimnNila143

The problem with minicabs is they are difficult to anyone who is over 6' in height. You are cramped very tight and are grasshoppered with your knees in your chin. Little or no leg room or head room. If you ride down a broken road filled with stones and you have loose filings in your teeth, they will come out.


----------



## Tukaram

A (local) friend of mine just told me to make sure you get one with the engine in the back He said some have the engine under the seat and they are very hot and uncomfortable. I had not heard that before - I kind of assumed the engines were up front ha ha


----------



## pijoe

I had one at my disposal in Iraq for a while. The caveat to this vehicle is lack of safety features. I would buy the Hi Ace myself used and change the timing belt and water pump straight away, all fluids in differentials, trans and motor. I have seen the multi cabs after an accident, (I did recovery.) Not pretty.


----------



## Lanhawk

I have a pedicab and I can honestly say it has paid for itself time and time again. When we were building our house, it was the hardest worker, hauling cement, iron bar, wood and workers. Even now it works with delivering filtered water. Is the ride rough? Hell yes, especially going over speed bumps. For what I understand the four wheel drive ones are slower than the two wheeled ones. I always joked about watching the 2011 tsunami on youtube and seeing my pedicab that I bought floating out to sea.


----------



## northwoods

Lanhawk said:


> I have a pedicab and I can honestly say it has paid for itself time and time again. When we were building our house, it was the hardest worker, hauling cement, iron bar, wood and workers. Even now it works with delivering filtered water. Is the ride rough? Hell yes, especially going over speed bumps. For what I understand the four wheel drive ones are slower than the two wheeled ones. I always joked about watching the 2011 tsunami on youtube and seeing my pedicab that I bought floating out to sea.


i dont think il be doing a pedicab .
without additional tubular bumpers , the muticab,,would worry me .
where abouts chicagoland were you from ?


----------



## northwoods

pijoe said:


> I had one at my disposal in Iraq for a while. The caveat to this vehicle is lack of safety features. I would buy the Hi Ace myself used and change the timing belt and water pump straight away, all fluids in differentials, trans and motor. I have seen the multi cabs after an accident, (I did recovery.) Not pretty.


great advice ;
timing belt / pump ...fluids .
watched a utube vid , mechanic recommended same on the mitsubishi diesel . said he loved after market timing belts , generated alot of work for him .
his advice ,,only use the manufacturers replacements .


----------



## M.C.A.

*Pedi cab a must*



Lanhawk said:


> I have a pedicab and I can honestly say it has paid for itself time and time again. When we were building our house, it was the hardest worker, hauling cement, iron bar, wood and workers. Even now it works with delivering filtered water. Is the ride rough? Hell yes, especially going over speed bumps. For what I understand the four wheel drive ones are slower than the two wheeled ones. I always joked about watching the 2011 tsunami on youtube and seeing my pedicab that I bought floating out to sea.


We also have a Pedi-cab, I use it to get filtered water also and to get my grandson. Been having car troubles lately and it's come in handy, I think i've finally fixed the car now...at least for a while, I need two new back tires and a new alternator belt, bought a battery today.


----------



## Palawenio

My 1st hand experience with the Suzuki multicab : 3 cylinders - very economical, very little power, usually cannot overtake other vehicles on the road, cramped cab, no protection in frontal crash.. motor located at about mid-chassis, very hard to access and do maintenance / repair; many times, I had to access by crawling under the engine.. but overall, it works.. if you can live with it, good.. if not, there are other choices, with their own pros and cons. Purchased used, PHP 80,000.


----------



## northwoods

Palawenio said:


> My 1st hand experience with the Suzuki multicab : 3 cylinders - very economical, very little power, usually cannot overtake other vehicles on the road, cramped cab, no protection in frontal crash.. motor located at about mid-chassis, very hard to access and do maintenance / repair; many times, I had to access by crawling under the engine.. but overall, it works.. if you can live with it, good.. if not, there are other choices, with their own pros and cons. Purchased used, PHP 80,000.


hi palawenio ;
as for another option ;
how are the mitsubishi adventure , diesel with manual trans ?


----------



## Palawenio

What comes to mind is more money involved, but better conditions overall. In my guess-timate, you don't need to go maximum economy. I'd get the Mitsubishi. It is from a stellar manufacturer (I believe they manufactured the Japanese Zero engine during WWII ).


----------

